# 12/8/11 Jeremy Davis of NELSAP to speak at club



## billski (Sep 28, 2011)

Book Signing and Presentation: New England Lost Ski Area Project – December 8, 2011

Jeremy Davis, author and founder of The New England Lost Ski Area Project (NELSAP) will present a lecture and book signing at the ACE Ski and Board Club meeting on December 8th, 2011 in Chelmsford Massachusetts.  Mr. Davis is the author of “Lost Ski Areas of Southern Vermont” and “Lost Ski Areas of the White Mountains” books.  He will specifically address Lost Ski Areas of Southern Vermont and areas within 45 minutes of Chelmsford.
While a meteorologist by trade, Mr. Davis founded NELASP in 1999 as a humble effort to chronicle many defunct ski areas in New England.  To his surprise, he has assembled a list of 599 lost ski areas in New England thanks to hundreds of sources and has become a de-facto historian for the New England ski scene.  His work has now extended to include collaboration with the New England Ski Museum and western United States projects.  Jeremy’s work has been reported by The New York Times, National Public Radio and Channel 5 TV in Boston.   Books will be available for purchase.

About ACE Ski and Board Club
The club was founded in 1980 offering trips, racing, tickets, presentations, inter-club lodging and social events   ACE is a member club of the Eastern Inter-Club Ski League (EICSL), comprised of 23 clubs in New England.  
Club meetings are always open to the public.  Meetings are held at the Chelmsford Elks Lodge, 300 Littleton Road, Chelmsford Massachusetts. Doors open at 6:30 p.m. There is no admission fee.  Arrive early as seating is limited.
For more information:
http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org
http://www.nelsap.org/
E-mail: info@aceskiandboardclub.org


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool,congrats on landing that. I talked to Jeremy for the first time this past summer, seems like a real stand-up dude and the NELSAP site is very awesome and informative. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2011)

Bump.
This is tonight.

PR

Poster


----------



## threecy (Dec 8, 2011)

billski said:


> While a meteorologist by trade



You mean "Upstate New York's Most Respected Meteorologist"


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2011)

threecy said:


> You mean "Upstate New York's Most Respected Meteorologist"



Do I?    He wrote it!


----------

